# Drywall Labor Rates for Hang, Tape&Bed, Texture in Dallas, TX?



## DNACON (Mar 18, 2009)

I have seen the rates across the board on here depending on the location and type of labor (illegals vs legal).

My question is what are the going rates in Dallas, TX? If possible I'd like to know what people are paying for labor only for:
hang?
tape & bed?
texture?

I have an apartment complex project that is going to need approximately 140,000 sq ft of drywall work that will be subbed out, and I would like to make sure the bids I receive are in the right territory.

Also any good drywall suppliers and prices would be welcome. I'm using Gypsum Supply right now.


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

The going rate will be the average price the subs give you!!:thumbup: Good Luck


----------



## harris drywall (Feb 16, 2009)

140,000 square feet how many units does that cover ?thats 4375 4x8s @8.00 to hang a board screws supplied,10.00 a board to tape and finish ,id call drywall contractors and get a sq ft price to hang tape and fiish ,here in maine i get 35.00 a boarrd no matter what size to hang tape and finish i think it works out to $1.30 a square ft including materials?


----------



## MarkQ (Apr 4, 2009)

.60 per sqft. mat&lab. .140 msf for mat


----------



## galanbro (Feb 19, 2008)

.14 (material) is that 1/2 or 5/8? Is that direct loads? That is a very good price....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2008)

PM me and give you estimate on this one.


----------



## MarkQ (Apr 4, 2009)

yea .140 for 1/2 and .170 type X 5/8. Stocked no delivery charge:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2008)

What part of the country are you in? The cheapest I can get board here is .185 in market and .16 out of market (for 1/2") delivered.


----------



## MarkQ (Apr 4, 2009)

GA. I move some rock...and pay my bill in full every month...i guess that helps. I know some contractors that are paying .170 for 1/2. how do you get rock out of market?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2008)

By in market I mean in my local KC area. By out of market, I mean 100+ miles south of here I, for some reason am able to buy up to .025 cents cheaper. Has nothing to do with proximity to the mills, but more to do with what the "market" will bear I guess. The very same board around the Lake goes for .05 _more,_ assume that it was to do with the delivery distance, etc., as jobs are spread out much further. I really think the suppliers just gig as hard as possible until a DC says enough.


----------



## Muddauber (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm paying .184 here in Ky.


----------



## kandspaintservi (Aug 17, 2009)

*Tape, Bed and Texture*

I have been in the business for 34 years and have seen the price as much as $45.00 a sheet. I can tape, bed, texture for as little as .31 per sq. ft. (labor only) and would be glad to look at the project.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

I am paying .175 for 5/8 type X delivered and staged on the job, no extra charge for booking it in.

I can get it for .165, but I have to pay delivery, so it doesn't work out.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey weres the guy off of Craigslist who pays $3.50 a board:laughing:


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Frankawitz said:


> Hey weres the guy off of Craigslist who pays $3.50 a board:laughing:


Friday I was getting a bid for my drywall, the salesmen told me there are some guys out there hanging for $2.50 a board and finishing for $2.50 a board, he said they know it is slow and figure it is best to keep busy and make something rather than stay at home making nothing.

I am not sure how much they can make at $2.50 a board.


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

bwalley said:


> Friday I was getting a bid for my drywall, the salesmen told me there are some guys out there hanging for $2.50 a board and finishing for $2.50 a board, he said they know it is slow and figure it is best to keep busy and make something rather than stay at home making nothing.
> 
> I am not sure how much they can make at $2.50 a board.


 
AND the answer IS: BREAKFAST BURRITOS for the ENTIRE CREW from the LOVELY DOLLAR MENU at your LOcal Mc DONNNAAALDSSSS!!!! pricesmayvaryatparticipatingstoresonlymcdonaldsisnotliableforjalepenoallergies
voidwhereprohibitedmcdonaldsretainstherighttorefuseservicemcdonaldsandthe
mcdonaldslogoareregisteredtrademarksofmcdonaldscorporationmcdonalds
doesnotguaranteetheuseofrealmeatinproductshaveaniceday


----------



## Adil Mania (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't about any type of work labor cost and i am not paying any one.
Thanks


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Adil Mania said:


> I don't about any type of work labor cost and i am not paying any one.
> Thanks


Your welcome.:laughing:


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

Adil Mania said:


> I don't about any type of work labor cost and i am not paying any one.
> Thanks


You looked back into old thread just to share this stunning piece of information?


----------

